# Any Canadian Pedalboard builders that can build this?



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

I am not aware of any pedalboard builders here in Canada but there has to be a few. I would love to find a local builder that can do something like this. 



http://www.salvagecustom.com/shop/african-mahogany-pedalboard/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im sure any builder can do it - you just want sides mounted jacks?


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

I would like this board exactly as it is. I can't think of a single Canadian company that builds boards though.


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

That is gorgeous. I've actually been thinking about building boards on the side. Maybe I'll build one up like that and if you're still in the market when it's done we can chat and if you don't want it no problem . My dovetail jig actually just arrived a couple days ago. What size are you thinking?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Oooohhhh... Me likey! I know some amp/effects builders and I know some cab builders. Sadly, I don't know anyone who does that kind of work.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

will someone please explain whats the big deal with this board.
I see an input jack on the side..........waoooo is it that much better then to plug into your first pedal?
I see a power source with an off switch.........anyone ever heard of a power bar?
Why is there NO pictures of the underside that may explain some uniqueness of this board design...?

Sorry...untill I see some more info....Im not impressed.
G.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Why not order that one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

dradlin said:


> Why not order that one?


Because it is $329 US with out poor exchange rate right now and the additional shipping charges and duty it is probably $550 for a pedalboard. I was hoping to find out about similar builders in Canada. There are so many cool pedal, amp and guitar companies that are Canadian but I cannot think of a single one that builds boards. 

@GTMaker, I see your point but it is not as much as the features but as the quality of the board. The same argument could be made for anything really when there are cheaper options.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

GTmaker said:


> will someone please explain whats the big deal with this board.


I think most of us are just admiring the design in general. Nice dovetail joints, clean finish, etc. It is also well presented with some nice bokeh! Nothing particularly special about its functionality.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

CMCRAWFORD said:


> Because it is $329 US with out poor exchange rate right now and the additional shipping charges and duty it is probably $550 for a pedalboard.


It's unrealistic to expect to pay less in Canada, especially if you seek a custom-one-time build. The price seams reasonable for what it is... more work and material cost there compared to a speaker cabinet, for example.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I like the Salvage stuff. Daniel started in the backyard, then got a shipping container, an employee to help. 
Now he has a shop, orders & a good business. 
The bottom of the board is no show as it is covered in what ever covering you choose.(tweed, zombie, ect)as part of the case.
Been in contact re the Fender jacks he uses(I use locking) but if the cables get knocked out, al least they don't rip out the wiring!
He got into a bit of bother with too many orders, not enough workers (almost folded) but seems to have worked it out
Great boards. Good on him for giving it a go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Boggie (Dec 4, 2012)

I have one of Daniels first suitcase boards, it has the switch on top but the jacks on side
It's nice to look at and reasonably practical. I mostly like the suitcase - has the original owners name written on the outside. Cool mojo

The side jacks get loose and chase signal loss. 

But cool hunk of history and mojo 

I'd get another


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know if they're made in Canada, but these are available through Charles @ 
http://electricmojoguitars.com/accessories/pedalboards/

Here's their site...http://blackbirdpedalboards.com/


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO (Jul 22, 2010)

If i was still making boards , i could have spun you up a very close version of that board , but i no longer build pedal boards .... sorry !


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

I actually found this on Reverb.com and seller reduced the shipping for me. Will work out well for my needs as I am using a pedal train mini now.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Integrated looper? Nicely done.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> I think most of us are just admiring the design in general. Nice dovetail joints, clean finish, etc. It is also well presented with some nice bokeh! Nothing particularly special about its functionality.


The response above makes sense to me.
G.


----------

